# Livery near Rosyth.



## Maven (6 March 2013)

I'm posting on behalf of a friend in the Navy who has been posted to Rosyth. She is looking for part livery, does anyone have any info on yards in the area?
Thank you.


----------



## Penks (6 March 2013)

Hey  The good thing about Rosyth is that its right next to the Forth road bridge and also next to the motorway so quick access to lots of areas. 

Whilst I don't actually know of any in Rosyth (will ask around) the ones I know of are.... 

http://www.westmuirequineservices.co.uk/
Its actually over the bridge but probably only a 10-15 min drive from Rosyth depending on bridge traffic.  

http://www.barnsfarm.info/index.php/about-our-livery
Approx 15 min drive away from Rosyth inbetween Dalgety Bay and Aberdour

Bouprie Farm Livery in Aberdour #again approx 15 mins drive)but cant find a webpage, it does have a ?closed facebook page though .... https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bouprie-Farm-livery/214102238622102#!/groups/394777343936518/

Westerdeanhead is a livery and riding school its about 20 minutes away up the motorway   
http://www.westerdeanhead.co.uk/Facilities/Livery/

Lochview Stables approx 15 min drive
http://www.lochviewstables.co.uk/

Tapitlaw - again approx 20 min drive 
http://www.tapitlawridingshool.co.uk/

Lochore Meadows EC is a little further out 
http://www.lochore-equestrian-centre.co.uk/schooling.htm

she could also try asking in here , 
https://www.facebook.com/LIVERYList#!/groups/414978155215971/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/232336833530196/


----------



## Maven (6 March 2013)

Thank you, will pass details on to her.


----------



## TPO (6 March 2013)

I work in Rosyth; probably the same place that your friend will be posted 

Out of that list loch view would be the only yard I'd recommend. I've been there to do a saddle fitting and its a nice yard with a good reputation. It's full livery only though and is in Kelty so approx 20 mins from Rosyth.

There is a lack of decent yards in this area and even more so for part.


----------



## TPO (6 March 2013)

Can't edit.

Barns farm is very DIY and the arena is very small and deep IIRC.

Never heard of the first yard listed- west Muir- not that, that means anything but probably a good sign as bad news travels fast!


----------



## alfiesmum (14 March 2013)

bouprie livery also middebank do livery

no room at the inn but pm if desperate x


----------



## Maven (14 March 2013)

Thank you. She is leaving here at the middle of April , will pass replies to her.


----------



## celticcob (1 April 2013)

A wee message from a fellow horse owner to another: stay away from Westmur equine in south queensferry. Scary (and weird) yard manager who tbh seems to hate people and horses. She pushes natural horsemanship at every livery and worships the ground richard maxwell walks on. The turnout paddocks are tiny, the indoor school surface deep, the horses are kept in such a strict routine that ours developed horrendous vices 
The other liveries are very unfriendly and they actively discourage fun of any kind on the yard, the staff have very limited experience. 

Wester deanhead is no longer a livery. Bouprie has a lovely big outdoor school, nice stabling but very limited hacking and its a BIG yard. Barns lady was very rude when we enquired about livery and its very much a working farm. Lochore is a fun yard but there are a lot of kids Lochview has a nice indoor school but permission has been granted to drain the loch & quarry the land next to it currently used for hacking  
We really are limited when it comes to liveries in this area of fife. . . Best asking around and visiting tack shops to ask, word of mouth is good. I hope your friend finds somewhere nice for her horse.


----------



## Merlin11 (5 April 2013)

I have heard good things about Bouprie. Also heard that Wester Deanhead is closed - shame as hacking there is excellent. Don't have experience of the others. There are some nice ones towards Kinross if that is not too far. Have heard good things about one near Cleish but not sure of the name. They have direct access to Blairadam Forest.


----------



## Hoofit (17 June 2013)

The loch is not being drained at lochview stables. Scottish coal applyed for planning permission but the sane week that was approved, the company entered administration so that project will not go ahead in administration . However even if they are bought over the hacking will be re routed before they take away any of the ammenities that are already there .


----------

